# Repositioning of CVP



## cborn (Dec 12, 2011)

I know there is a cpt of 36597, but its with the use of fluoroscopy.  Per the doctor, he did not use the fluoroscopy.  We have tried to research to find a correct code, but are coming up empty handed....any suggestions.  The doctor placed the catheter on 10/20/11 and did the repositioning on 10/21/11.
Thanks
cborn


----------



## capgrl79 (Dec 12, 2011)

CPT directs the coder to use additional CPT 76000 for fluoro guidance.  I think it would be safe if CPT 36597 was coded by its self as the CPT does not include the fluoro  since it would have to coded in addition w/CPT 36597.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dkaran (Dec 12, 2011)

In CPT 36597 "fluoroscopic guidance" is included.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 13, 2011)

cborn said:


> I know there is a cpt of 36597, but its with the use of fluoroscopy.  Per the doctor, he did not use the fluoroscopy.  We have tried to research to find a correct code, but are coming up empty handed....any suggestions.  The doctor placed the catheter on 10/20/11 and did the repositioning on 10/21/11.
> Thanks
> cborn



Assuming that by CVP you mean central venous line, then if it can be repositioned without fluoro guidance it would be included in an E/M service.  If guidance is necessary, code 36597 and 76000.


----------



## capgrl79 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry my fellow coder (dkaran) fluoro is not included in CPT 36597.  If it was then CPT would not direct the coder to bill an additional code of 7600(fluoro) with it.  I believe the definition of 36597 is explaining the CVP was previously place by fluoro.  

Also if you look at the 2011 IRC (Interventional Radiology Coder) on pg 122 it directs the coder to code the S&I 76000 and on pg 124 its states Per CPT cross-reference, it is appropriate to bill separately for fluoroscopy.

Also, CCI edit doesnt show a conflict with the combined codes.


----------

